

8 Reasons Why GrandCentral.com is a Must-Have Tool - adammichaelc
http://bizglue.wordpress.com/2008/03/30/8-reasons-why-grandcentral-is-a-great-free-tool-for-your-business/

======
mattmaroon
I thought Grand Central was great. One number for life. Awesome. Then they
sent me an email informing me that they had to switch my number (which I
printed onto business cards). I never went back.

------
PStamatiou
I hate to say it but I have to disagree. In the 6 or so months that we had an
active GC number, we would just receive endless wrong-number messages. Perhaps
there are some settings or options I neglected to set that would cut down on
this?

~~~
adammichaelc
It has a spam folder that allows you to spam out certain numbers... hope this
helps.

It obviously is not a perfect tool -- there's no such thing. But the value
that it has coupled with the fact that it's free make it a very strong
alternative to GotVmail.com and other options for storing and tracking
voicemail's.

It's also pretty new. It will be even cooler this time next year.

~~~
PStamatiou
thanks for the reply. IIRC, the problem for us was that the messages came from
different numbers every time.. it's like GC yanked the phone number from
someone that didn't pay their bills.

but yeah, nothing is perfect.

~~~
adammichaelc
So you inherited somebody else's debt collector problem. That's hilarious! I'm
actually laughing as I write this because I know exactly what it feels like to
have debt collectors calling. In fact, I just got a nice, shiny new letter
from my friendly local attorney.

My 1st startup didn't go so well, nor was it structured well. So this summer
I'm doing door-to-door sales to get out of debt. Kind of lame. I'd much rather
work on my next startup, but I want my wife to stay sane....

~~~
russw
At least you still have the desire to start a new co, the experience didn't
kill your spirit!

~~~
adammichaelc
It took a while to get to this point. I ended up taking a (sort of) normal job
after the experience. I had quasi-ownership in the company, but I wouldn't say
it was a startup.

It helped me to get back my confidence.

------
johns
GrandCentral is great, but I frequently have issues with the sound quality
when I retrieve voicemails over the phone. There will be frequent segments of
garbled sound and I have to replay the messages repeatedly to get all the
info.

------
ajbatac
GrandCentral has been down for almost 8 hours now.

------
swdesignguy
I use Grand Central and it's great.

